# Restaurer un iMac Tournesol



## Mac Max (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 
Étant un fan de l'iMac tournesol, j'ai la chance d'en avoir acheté un il y a quelques jours via un site d'annonce en ligne.

Mais voilà la machine est encore sous le nom de la personne qui l'avait auparavant et j'aimerai l'ajouter à mon Apple ID pour tout simplement gérer, l'ajouter à mes appareils mais aussi pour avoir l'ordinateur à mon nom.

C'est donc un modèle Tournesol sous Mac OS 10.4.11 

Je voudrai savoir si cela est possible de restaurer la machine afin de "reprendre à zéro" mais j'ai peur que celui-ci me demande des disques d'installations OS Tiger et mon identifiant Apple ID mais j'ai remarqué que le mac appelle cela des .MAC

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2013)

normalement la vente d'occaze aurait dû INCLURE OBLIGATOIREMENT
- les cd-dvd gris 
( fournis à l'achat neuf)
-les supports d'install de l'OS si ce fut un upgrade

- les demander au vendeur 

Par ailleurs y a une serie de sujets  déjà 100% sur resurrection de tournesol , boost etc

passer par la recherche avancée en haut , avec en criteres  cette section , et " plus de X reponses "pour avoir les plus fournis


----------



## Invité (19 Mai 2013)

Si tu as le MdP d'un utilisateur admin, tu peux créer un nouvel utilisateur (toi) et effacer ceux qui te gênent
Mais c'est un pis-aller, en cas de soucis il faut un Dvd spécifique au modèle ou un Générique.


----------

